# Toronto Taste



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Over 50 of Toronto's best chefs and their kitchen staff volunteer their time to prep small h'ordeurve sized meals for over 2000 people. The event is this weekend and the money raised goes to the Second Harvest, a non profit orginization that collects perishable food iteams from resturaunts and food markets, then distributes that food to the needy.

I'll be there on Saturday as a setup volunteer (all cooking are done by chef + kitchen staffs). Don't know if anyone around here will be attending but I hope to see you there.

Link to Toronto Taste via FoodTV.ca


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hey Matthew,

Good for you! Let us know which chefs you'll have met. (Carlo Rota?! Pff..! ) 

This will be a wonderful networking opportunity for you. have you found a job yet? make sure you have your resume with you, or print up some business cards to pass around.

We've been so busy at the restaurant that we literally forgot this was taking place. There's always next year. Have fun!


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

LoL I doubt Carlo Rota will be there but for sure, I know Anna Olson from Sugar is to be there and Susur Lee might be coming (he attended last year). Right now, I'm working for Nestle for the next 4-6 weeks (however long I can stretch the little project I was assigned). Kinda boring work but it pays enough for me to pay tuitions and then some but I'll definaly will be trying to meet up with some of the chefs.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Nestle? You must be up in North York then. I used to buy lunch daily at their coffee shop when I worked in the area!

What do you do there? Office work? test kitchen?


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I could only wish...There was a little project to cataloge all the forms Nestle uses, everything from Bill of Lading to a Toilet Pass. My job is to cataloge what Nestle uses through out all their Canadian facilities from office buildings to the factories. 

Sounds big, boring, yet important from what I understand. Nestle is undertaking an international project to standardise how everything is done like ordering goods from only 1 company in huge amounts then distributing those goods to all of the Nestles world wide. The so called "Globe" project's trial run is being feild tested here first, my project is part of this big undertaking (tendering all forms and papers).

Thankfully I'm not restricted to those duties only. Because Nestle has this big issue with head count, I was hired on contract my their affiliating company, Pitney Bowes. They do all the mailing, packaging, and printing so my responsibilities will take me into the print shop as well. 

The test kitchen would be a cool job though. Apparently, the same building is being shared by the Canadian Living magazine. My mom has scene all 3 hosts from their cooking show on certain occasions. This is the Yonge and Sheppard buiding.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I just got back from the most gruelling 13h...

I helped with setup and did busing for 1/3 of the whole event...thats just over 600 people to bus for. My feet feel like...OH CRAP, I CAN'T FEEL MY FEET  

it was all worth it though. The even sold out so thats 2000 guests at say around $200/ticket on top of that was an auction for lots of items like a brand new Bently car, a scooter, a kitchen aid mixer, whatever was donated to them basically. Unfortunatly, I wasn't allowed to sample anything from the chefs unless they left some behind for us volunteers at the end of the event. I will most likely volunteer next year as well but preferably, as 1 of the chef's aids.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

You're a good guy!! A good guy with sore feet, but a good guy nonetheless. :bounce:


----------

